# SvK TUTORIAL: Applying Early Reflections...



## luigiv (Mar 7, 2012)

While I was reading the "v.i. control" forum I found an excellent tutorial from SvK: "TUTORIAL: Applying Early Reflections to get THAT SOUND "
I ´ve learn a lot from that forum topic.
But I have some doubts and sure you could help me ...
The TAIL delays are always positive, aren ´t they? (pre-delay does not mean negative values I think)
My main question is about DRY SOUND Bus, ER Bus and TAIL Bus amplitude relations in every orchestral sections (strings, woodwinds and brass & percussion)

Thank you in advance for wasting your time with my questions. 

Best regards!

...Luis Rojas
http://www.youtube.com/user/luisrojas2010

As my english is not good enough I prefer to send you all the settings I could collect from the tutorial and some of your later comments. So here they are, you perhaps can correct some of them...
________________________________________________________

*front (strings)*

DRY SOUND Bus: 0db

ER Bus: -6 db

Altiverb settings

IR: Todd AO st to st narrow mics at 03m50
Dry/Wet MIX: 100 % wet
DIRECT: off
EARLYREF: on
EARLYREF delay: 0
TAIL: off

TAIL Bus: 0 db

Altiverb settings

IR: Todd AO st to st narrow mics at 03m50
Dry/Wet MIX: 100 % wet
DIRECT: off
EARLYREF: off
EARLYREF delay: 0
TAIL: on
TAIL delay: 70 ms 
_______________________________________________________

*middle (woodwinds)*

DRY SOUND Bus: 0db

ER Bus: -1 db

Altiverb settings

IR: Todd AO st to st narrow mics at 08m
Dry/Wet MIX: 100 % wet
DIRECT: off
EARLYREF: on
EARLYREF delay: 0
TAIL: off

TAIL Bus: 0db

Altiverb settings

IR: Todd AO st to st narrow mics at 08m
Dry/Wet MIX: 100 % wet
DIRECT: off
EARLYREF: off
EARLYREF delay: 0
TAIL: on
TAIL delay: 80 ms 
________________________________________________________

*back, (brass and percussion)*

DRY SOUND Bus: 0db

ER Bus: +4 db

Altiverb settings

IR: Todd AO st to st narrow mics at 11m70
Dry/Wet MIX: 100 % wet
DIRECT: off
EARLYREF: on
EARLYREF delay: 0
TAIL: off

TAIL Bus: 0db

Altiverb settings

IR: Todd AO st to st narrow mics at 11m70
Dry/Wet MIX: 100 % wet
DIRECT: off
EARLYREF: off
EARLYREF delay: 0
TAIL: on
TAIL delay: 90
________________________________________________________

REMARKS:
DRY SOUND Bus are the instruments buses: violin, viola, flute, clarinet, horn, trombone, timpani, etc.


----------



## reddognoyz (Mar 7, 2012)

can you post the link to that tutorial?


----------



## tokyojoe (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9139


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 7, 2012)

sound file not there anymore. :(

i just got altiverb 6 so itll be cool to try out what everyone has been doing for the past 3 years


----------



## Simplesly (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd like to know what settings he used on Space Designer, and why it got taken down... Surely you can share your settings on SD with other users?


----------



## bryla (Mar 7, 2012)

uhm they were taken down because it is uhm illegal to 'transfer' Altiverb IR's to SpaceDesigner.


----------



## Simplesly (Mar 7, 2012)

oh I dont care about the IR's I was just wondering how he went about separating early reflections from tails and what settings in SD were most effective.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Mar 7, 2012)

Simplesly @ Wed Mar 07 said:


> oh I dont care about the IR's I was just wondering how he went about separating early reflections from tails and what settings in SD were most effective.



You separate them by having two separate instances of Altiverb (or other verb). One for ER's with the tail turned off and the other with the Tail only and the ER's turned off. Then you send tracks to those separately.


----------



## Simplesly (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't think you're understanding what I mean. With altiverb changing those settings is easy, because the interface contains the parameters. With space designer it not as clear how to do it. What I do now reduce the attack time to zero to leave only the tail. I am assuming that reducing the decay time (tail?) is giving me only early reflections. But then I have the issue of not knowing exactly how much predelay I have on the tail. Altiverb and others make the control of ER and tail a central part of the interface.

I can do it altiverb style in Waves IR1, which I do have, but IR1 is kind of a hog, and I hate running a bunch of 32 bit verbs in 64 bit logic anyway.


----------



## luigiv (Mar 8, 2012)

I feel like Charles Ives trumpet in "The Unanswered Question" :? :D
The woodwinds seek "The Invisible Answer", but abandon it in frustration.
I ´m frustrated too :cry:
Please SvK come in my rescue! o=<


----------

